# Favorite Quotes



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

List your favorite quote:

"The ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands during times of comfort and convenience, but where he stands at times of challenge and controversy." Dr. MLK


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Too many to list....

Less is more

Man/people is/are defined by their word

Friends come and go, family is forever

Live like there is no tomorrow, but remember 99.9999% of the time tomorrow will be here, and if it's not, you won't even know.

Don't worry about anything that's out of your control

Being kind is more important than being right.

Treat others the way you want to be treated.

Never let one bad day make you feel like you have a bad life.

Just because today is a terrible day doesn’t mean tomorrow won’t be the best day of your life. You just got to get there.

Cherish those that you love, you never know if you’ll see them again.

Tell the truth, or eventually someone will tell it for you.

Happiness is not based on external status, it is an internal state.

The source of most of your frustrations and anxiety are the result of living in the future, or the past.

Always swallow your pride to say you’re sorry. Being too proud to apologize is never worth it — your relationship suffers for no good benefit.

Possessions are worse than worthless — they’re harmful. They add no value to your life, and cost you everything. Not just the money required to buy them, but the time and money spent shopping for them, maintaining them, worrying about them, insuring them, fixing them, etc.....and time they take away from loved ones.

Slow down. Rushing is rarely worth it. Life is better enjoyed at a leisurely pace.

I’m not cool, and I’m cool with that. I wasted a lot of energy when I was younger worrying about being cool. It’s way more fun to forget about that, and just be yourself.

A good walk cures most problems. Want to lose weight and get fit? Walk. Want to enjoy life but spend less? Walk. Want to cure stress and clear your head? Walk. Want to meditate and live in the moment? Walk. Having trouble with a life or work problem? Walk, and your head gets clear.

Love has nothing to do with looks, but everything to do with time, trust, and interest.

Greed will bury even the lucky eventually.

Time heals all wounds… regardless of how you feel right now.

Your health is your life.

People deserve a second chance, but not a third.

Marry your best friend.

Take lots of pictures. Someday you’ll be really glad you did.

Carelessness is the root of failure

Your actions now create memories you will reminisce and talk about in your elder years.

Purposely ignoring the obvious is like walking backwards toward the enemy.

Surround yourself with positive people who are going to push you toward greatness. Eliminate those who are trying to keep you from it.

The past can’t hurt you anymore – not unless you let it.

Holding on to the unchangeable past is a waste of energy, and serves no purpose in creating a better future.

Love begins by taking care of the closest ones - the ones at home.

Take care of your body. It's the only place you have to live.

You are never too old to set another goal or to dream a new dream.

patience is the key to success

Speak when you are very angry, and you’ll make the best speech you’ll ever regret.

Never make a big decision when you’re angry, and never make a big promise when you’re overjoyed.


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

“Life is like a game of cards. The hand you are dealt is determinism; the way you play it is free will.” – Jawaharlal Nehru


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

There are hundreds of great quotes, but none that I recite daily. That said, I enjoy these among many others:

The only thing we have to fear is fear itself. 

-FDR

Don't look over your shoulder. Something might be gaining on you. 

-Satchel Paige

I don't want to belong to any club that will accept people like me as a member.

-Groucho Marx


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Never push a loyal person to the point where they no longer care.

The secret of having it all is believing you already do.

Never be afraid to fall apart because it is an opportunity to rebuild yourself the way you wish you had been all along - Rae Smith

If I had a world of my own, everything would be nonsense. Nothing would be what it is, because everything would be what it isn't. And contrary wise, what is, it wouldn't be. And what it wouldn't be, it would... You see? - Lewis Carrol

Being a male is a matter of birth, being a man is a matter of age, being a gentleman is a matter of choice.

Shallow men believe in luck or in circumstance. Strong men believe in cause and effect. -Emerson

A quiet man is a thinking man. A quiet woman is usually mad.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If your mother calls you a bastard, she ought to know.

What good is power if you can't abuse it.

If I can't stand before you as a shining example then let it be a horrific warning.

A blinking red light is rarely a good thing.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Mine is on my signature line.

Otherwise, I’d subject you to long excerpts of Talking Heads' lyrics. :chinese:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

“The sick do not ask if the hand that smoothes their pillow is pure, nor the dying care if the lips that touch their brow have known the kiss of sin.”
― Oscar Wilde


----------



## tonedef (Aug 7, 2014)

If you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will grow up its whole life believing it is stupid - Albert Einstein They laugh at me because I am different, I laugh at them because they are all the same - Kurt Cobain
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonedef (Aug 7, 2014)

Ugh my phone didn't do paragraphs..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

you got to be cruel to be kind.

A drink a day keeps the dr away.

fool me once its my fault fool me twice and I'm kicking your ass!


don't let the door hit you in the a$$.


Its not the size of your ship its how much bullion you have under the deck.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

"Never turn down a blow job or a chance to go to the bathroom." LBJ


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> "Never turn down a blow job or a chance to go to the bathroom." LBJ


Hmmm, I though Bill Clinton said that.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

chillymorn said:


> Hmmm, I though Bill Clinton said that.


Wee Willie's got nuth'n on LB "Jumbo".


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Besides the one in my signature, a few come to mind.

There comes a time in every man's life, and I've had plenty of them. Casey Stengel

When you come to a fork in the road, take it. Yogi Berra

The first rule of Italian driving. What's behind me is not important.


----------



## Janky (Nov 26, 2013)

Having sex is like playing spades. If you dont have a good partner, you'd better have a good hand.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

'In life, you have to do a lot of things you don’t want to do. Many times, that’s what life is, one vile task after another. But don’t get aggravated. Then the enemy has you by the short hair.' — Al Swearengen, Deadwood.

'If you feel blocked, do not turn to others, but look inside, in silence, for the enemy of your progress.' - Jeff Buckley


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Amplexor said:


> "Never turn down a blow job or a chance to go to the bathroom." LBJ


:lol: :rofl:

Seriously... I think I just woke up the neighbors.


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

I always enjoy silly quotes, but here are two more serious ones about happiness (the first is sometimes attributed to Gandhi):

"Happiness is when what you think, what you say, and what you do are in harmony."

"Happiness is wanting what you already have."


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

When I was a boy of 14, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to be 21, I was astonished at how much the old man had learned in seven years. 
— Mark Twain


----------



## texasoutlaw82 (Dec 27, 2013)

Never let the fear of striking out keep you from playing the game.


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

If you never try you have already failed


----------



## Rooster2014 (Aug 23, 2014)

Never give another man a chance to make your wife smile.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

no mo water the fire next time


----------



## SeaStarIn (Mar 26, 2014)

Quotes so many how do you choose
Well here are a few
"If beer and women aren't the answer, then you are asking the wrong questions".

"Some people are like slinkies. Not good for much but still bring a smile to your face when you push them down stairs".


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

"Marketing is what you do when your product is no good" Edwin Land, American Inventor


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

"Boards don't hit back" Bruce Lee

Boards don't hit back-Enter the dragon (Bruce Lee vs. O'hara) - YouTube


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

George Carlin — 'Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.'


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Why do I need volumes, if one word suffice?

--Ralph Waldo Emerson



PO-TA-TOES. Boil em, mash em, stick em in a stew!
--Samwise Gamgee


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

It's easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission.

There are only two certainties in life, death and taxes.

If you don't wear underwear... Beware of the zipper!!

It's not the size of the bait that matters, it's how you wiggle your worm.

It better to be quiet and have Poole think you're an idiot than to open your mouth and prove them right.

If at first you don't succeed.... Screw her sister.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

thenub said:


> It's easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission.
> 
> There are only two certainties in life, death and taxes.
> 
> ...


LOL... reminds me of this commercial...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io0-fSA6zDw


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

"Never grow a wishbone where your backbone ought to be."


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My sig


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

"I may be drunk, Miss, but in the morning I will be sober and you will still be ugly." -- Winston Churchill 

"Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic."
-- Arthur C. Clarke

"Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity." -- Robert J. Hanlon


----------

